# Jay's secret!



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

I snagged this photo on the weekend at trials.....the secret to Jay's success!













j/k of course - great shooting Jay, and congrats to all who made the teams.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

He should have tried this last year my price is only half as much


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> He should have tried this last year my price is only half as much


1/2  I heard you'd do just 'bout anything for $10


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

jay this picture just crushes me I've been doing everything you said I should be including the morning ritual goat sacrifices only to find out all you need is cash what next you going to tell me there is no tooth fairy.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Now CDhunter, I do not appreciate that kind of comment! You better believe that there is a tooth fairy! Sheesh! I live my whole life around that girl. I spent a whole week in Saskatchewan just to loose some teeth to fund my training! I still do my usual goat sacrifice but when the stars aren't alining and the arrows aren't hitting the middle as well as usual, you have to pay off a judge once in a while....but half of that was towards a special evening we had the night before 


But to be serious, Randy gave the money back after and said that I wasn't worth it so I had to just suck it up and start shooting better.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*that's funny..*

now that's funny...

congrat's Jay.. 

Gilles


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

I heard his success is from all the questions he asks when he leaves the province..........


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

KevinT said:


> I heard his success is from all the questions he asks when he leaves the province..........


well for the time being I can only ask questions here in the province. I have this thing called a job and a wife and a child, and because of this the trees on the range will be safe this weekend because fear has to work. As for good advice kevin you should check out yours and Richs handy work on the thread regarding fear finally shoots her hoyt.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Well apparently, I enjoy asking a lot of questions which I am sure the only thing I have ever said was, "No mam, please leave me alone". So my suggestion Chris, is head out to Ontario and ask a million questions like me................


OH! And don't forget the constant support! I need a lot of that too apparently


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Jay said:


> Well apparently, I enjoy asking a lot of questions which I am sure the only thing I have ever said was, "No mam, please leave me alone". So my suggestion Chris, is head out to Ontario and ask a million questions like me................
> 
> 
> OH! And don't forget the constant support! I need a lot of that too apparently


Go to Ontario are you crazy my inlaws live there that would violate the armisists between my mother law and me signed at my wedding which clearly states that I'm not allowed to enter the province of Ontario without declaring my presence and visiting. As for the constant support, I'm married and have a child, more support than I need and I'm not sharing. Speaking of which fear and mini fear say congrats on your victories at the trials.


----------

